# Women's



## Tville (Jun 29, 2005)

Where did the day end?? Any call backs??


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Has 16 Or 17 To Run In The Morning

I Would Think That The Amateur Finished But I Havent Been Able To Get My Hands On The Callbacks...when And If I Do I Will Post Them.
________
Land rover perentie history


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

I left around 5:30 with a number of dogs left to run in each stake and a Women's club meeting scheduled for six.

The tests were tough but fair and the Amateur set-up was definitely harder than the Open. All pheasants. Hens in the Open and Roosters in the Am. 

The Open was a triple with a long mark (350 yards) tight past a relatively short mark and a flyer off to the side. The birds went down short, long, flyer and then the long and short retired. Dogs had to run through medium density cover and several pot holes on the way to both long and short birds. Problems for the dogs came as expected by dogs breaking down short of the long retire. 

The Amateur was also a triple with nearly the same set-up except the two marks were thrown converging and dog pretty much had to run over the top of the old fall to get out to the long. The marks were set up in a large bowl with medium cover and the long mark was tight to a tree at the end of the bowl. Just beyond the bowl was a couple of hundred yards of open field with hay bales wrapped in an off-white plastic covering. A good number of dogs had problems digging out the short retire, most of the dogs either went just right of the long mark and never stopped until they were at the end of the field, or their handlers pushed them too far left and the dogs went off into neverland. There was an intermittent breeze that helped some dogs. 

Not our day but we'll get em' the next time.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the land blind

2,3,8,9,13,14,16,18,20,21,23,27,29,42,43,44,45,
47,49,53,54,55,57,61,71

25 Total
________
New Jersey Medical Marijuana


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qual callbacks to the last series

3,6,10,13,15,20,27,29,34,35,38,39,40,41,42

15 total

Open callbacks to the landblind

1,3,6,7,13,18,19,22,23,25,26,31,38,39,40,42,43,47,48,49,50,51,52,
54,57,59,60,63,66,68,71,73,74,75,76,77,78,81,84,88,91,92,94,97,98,
99,100,101,102

49 total
________
Buddhism advice


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Mark..thank you for the description of Open and AM....and Brenda, for the callbacks..

Judy


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Open Running Order

1 Top Gun Skyy Is The Limit John & Rhonda Haight Seth Steenburgen 
2 Moody's Medicine Man Sherwin Scott Mike Lardy 
3 Tiger Maple of Braevue Elizabeth Wilson Elizabeth A. Wilson 
4 Firebird Ivan Jerry Burns Jerry Burns 
5 Reaction's All Aboard Cary Hunkel Cary Hunkel 
6 FC-AFC Voigts Dyna - Maxx J.M. & L.K. DuBose J. M. Dubose 
7 Candlewood's Citizen Smith Fred Kampo Fred Kampo 
8 Candlewoods Miss Emilee Calvin Clamme Seth Steenburgen 
9 FC AFC Field of Dreams I'm a Winner Brad & Patti LaFave Wayne Curtis 
10 Porjay's Vida Blue Streak Mark Isenberg Mark Isenberg 
11 Cody Cut A Lean Grade Chad Baker Mike Lardy 
12 Sally's Nailed Em Jim Dorobek Kevin Cheff 
13 CFC Buckshots Rock Your World Alma Lalley Alma Lalley 
14 Ford Deuce Coupe Jeffery J Talley Jeff Talley 
15 Trifecta's Gambler Carol and Robert Lilenfeld Carol Lilenfeld 
16 Crosswind's Sophie Warren & Susan Exo Seth Steenburgen 
17 FC AFC Implied Consent Gary Unger Gary Unger 
18 Two Step's Country Legend Pete Hayes Wayne Curtis 
19 FC/AFC Buckshot's Scarface John Stouffer Rick Roberts 
20 Buffalocreek's Babelicious Lydia Fekula and Jeff Schuett Mike Lardy 
21 Huntersbest Sapphire Jubilee Jean Wu Dave Smith 
22 Trip Macbunn Jan Bunn Roger Magnusson 
23 Catch Me if You Can II John Stracka John Stracka/Seth Steenburgen 
24 Bluenorth's Alces Americana Ed & Sharlene Zeerup Kevin Cheff 
25 Landovers Ms.Mouse Irwin Purtell Win Purtell 
26 Topbrass Band On The Run Judy Rasmuson Judy Rasmuson 
27 Hyflyer's Ramblin Rebel Mary Spangler Wayne Curtis 
28 Waterdogs Hidden in the Marsh MH Richard Mann, MD Richard Mann/Davis A. Arthur 
29 FC/AFC Candlewood's Ruffian Joan Fine Mike Lardy 
30 Mioak's T.G.I.F. Warren and Susan Exo Seth Steenburgen 
31 FC AFC Weezer Retreezer Robert Johnson Bob Johnson 
32 Good Idea's Golly Miss Molly Ken Neil Ken Neil 
33 CFC CAFC Gahonks Aint He Handy Larry Anderson Larry Anderson 
34 Absaroka Plenty-coups Joe Skaggs Joe Skaggs 
35 L and L Just A Gigolo Howard Simson Lise Langlois Kevin Cheff 
36 Esprit's Moonbeam Marsha McGee Wayne Curtis 
37 Southland's Order In The Court Susan Bledsoe Seth Steenburgen 
38 FC Pinetree's Miss Kate Bruce Hall Bruce Hall 
39 FC-AFC Nick of Time Wild Wind Dusty Charlie Hines Mike Lardy 
40 Biggun's I Dream of Jeannie Ed Gibson Ed Gibson 
41 Cody Cut A Lean Grade Chad Baker Chad Baker 
42 Smackwater's Star Catcher M.H. Valarie Marks Valarie Marks 
43 The Weekend Warrior Richard A & Cynthia H Williams Rick Roberts 
44 Ottercreek's Ford On The Floor Robert Rovelstad Robert Rovelstad 
45 FC Tribute to Justice Susan Bledsoe Seth Steenburgen 
46 FC Four Leaf's Ice Breaker Pete & Kelly Hayes Wayne Curtis 
47 REBELRIDGE BOLDERDASH M.H. MADELYN YELTON Madelyn B Yelton 
48 NFTCH Carronade's O'Rylee Factor Sally Koepke Mike Lardy 
49 CAFC Adams Acres Muddy Creek Barbara Younglove Jerry Younglove 
50 Sloan of Sweetwater Raymond Smith Kevin Cheff 
51 FC/AFC Steeplehill Ranger Ronald Wallace Judy Rasmuson 
52 Maplecreeks Western Cutthroat MH John Stracka John Stracka/Seth Steenburgen 
53 Hunters Road V.G. Atterbury Roger Perry 
54 Mioaks Redline Dan Linden Strandberg Jackie Mertens 
55 Riverwalks Full of Surprizes Fred & Monica Cundari Wayne Curtis 
56 Laird's Cynful Elegance Chris Parkinson Chris Parkinson 
57 Tequila Rose VII Juliann and William C Benson Mike Lardy 
58 AFC CJ's Mister T Fred Kampo Fred Kampo 
59 Biggun's Little Jazz Brad & Patty Lafave Seth Steenburgen 
60 FC-AFC Gimme Five More J.M. & L.K. DuBose J. M. Dubose 
61 AFC Trumarc's Whistling Bird Yvonne & Charles Hays Yvonne Hays 
62 FC L and L's Black Tie Affair Howard Simson Kevin Cheff 
63 CNAFC CFC CAFC FC AFC Prairiemarsh Madness Dennis Voigt Dennis Voigt 
64 Queen Victoria II Lewis Gibson Wayne Curtis 
65 NFC- AFC Candlewoods Something Royal Ken Neil Ken Neil 
66 FTCH-AFTCH Seasides One To Many Sherwin Scott Mike Lardy 
67 AFC Waterdogs Morningstar John Stracka John Stracka/Seth Steenburgen 
68 AFC Hawkeye's Coast Guard Jeffery J Talley Jeff Talley 
69 FC AFC Small Craft Advisory Gary Unger Gary Unger 
70 Esprit's Odd Man Rush John & Margaret Stouffer Rick Roberts 
71 Poe's Rapping Tapping Raven Mary Styles Dave Smith 
72 FC/AFC/CFC/CAFC RPM Xena Roger & Patricia Magnusson Roger Magnusson 
73 FC Big Bucks Badger Robert A. & Jeanne Wright Wayne Curtis 
74 Highlands Compact Flash Deborah Helen Van **** King Seth Steenburgen 
75 Basil Eden's Wild Mena David & Valery Chappell Kevin Cheff 
76 TNT's Det-A-Nator Jeff Schuett and Lydia Fekula Mike Lardy 
77 Landovers Touch of Tiffany Irwin Purtell Win Purtell 
78 FC Hardscrabble Carbunnation Judy Rasmuson Judy Rasmuson 
79 Double Creek King's Cousin Pat Boteze Carl Boteze 
80 Piney Acres Major Jailbreak Wesley Lee Wesley Lee 
81 Whiskey River Double Shot Lindy Dewert Seth Steenburgen 
82 FC-AFC-Great Bunns of Fire J.M. & L.K. DuBose L. K. Dubose 
83 Field of Dreams Kwik Kate Jeff & Karen Schilz Wayne Curtis 
84 Bear Vince of abby Don Preston Don Preston 
85 FC-AFC Nick of Time Lone Ranger Charles Hines Mike Lardy 
86 Buckshot's Zuker Ed Gibson Ed Gibson 
87 The High Roller Richard & Connie Dresser Kevin Cheff 
88 Waterdogs Iron Diva John Stracka John Stracka/Seth Steenburgen 
89 Riverwalks Joker's Wild Bruce Hall Bruce Hall 
90 AFC Lars Harmony N' Blues Robert & Patricia Larsen Robert Larsen 
91 Watermark's Shadow Dancer Yvonne & Charles Hays Charlie Hays 
92 Ranger's Black Bart Bill & Sally Baechler Wayne Curtis 
93 Hardscrabble Blowin in the Wind Duncan & Ellen Christie Duncan Christie 
94 Hidden Bay Muchos Brios Wendy Bicknell Mike Lardy 
95 FC Rocky Grove's Aces High SH Cynthia H Williams Rick Roberts 
96 Whiskey River Dance The Tide Lindy DeWert Seth Steenburgen 
97 FC Badger State Ram Kicker Judy & Jim Powers Judy Powers 
98 2007 NAFC-FC Good Idea's Whoa Nellie Ken Neil Ken Neil 
99 Maxflys Lumpy Jerry & Barbara Younglove Jerry Younglove 
100 Goldbriar's Wailin Willie Richard & Connie Dresser Kevin Cheff 
101 AFC Buckshot's 2nd Chance Codittelydo Carl Ruffalo Wayne Curtis 
102 FC/AFC Emberain Beau Geste Judy Rasmuson Judy Rasmuson


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Amateur All-Age - Friday - 79 Entries Judges: Dave Harter & Elizabeth Dixon
# Dog Name Owner Handler 
1 FTCH AFTCH Pilkington Casper Of Mt Granite Gerry Burmaster Gerry Burmaster 
2 Buckshot's Zuker Ed Gibson Ed Gibson 
3 FC Hardscrabble Carbunnation Judy Rasmuson Judy Rasmuson 
4 Landovers Touch of Tiffany Irwin Purtell Win Purtell 
5 FC Pinetree's Miss Kate Bruce Hall Bruce Hall 
6 Watermark's Shadow Dancer Yvonne & Charles Hays Charlie Hays 
7 Tequila Rose VII william benson William Benson 
8 FTCH AFTCH Melmerby's Sally Jean Joseph Renouf Joe Renouf 
9 Waterdogs Iron Diva John Stracka John Stracka 
10 Cody Cut A Lean Grade Chad Baker Chad Baker 
11 Goldbriars Copper Bullet Dorothea Wattleworth Joseph Wattleworth/Dottie Wattleworth 
12 HRCH Candlewoods More Bounce to the Ounce M.H. Mark Travis Mark Travis 
13 Espirit's Odd Man Rush John Stouffer John W. Stouffer 
14 Hardscrabble Blowin in the Wind Duncan & Ellen Christie Duncan Christie 
15 Candlewood's Citizen Smith Fred Kampo Fred Kampo 
16 Waterdogs Hidden in the Marsh MH Richard Mann, MD Richard Mann 
17 FC-AFC Voigts Dyna - Maxx J.M. & L.K. DuBose J. M. Dubose 
18 TNT's Det-A-Nator Jeffrey Schuett Jeffrey Schuett 
19 CAFC Adams Acres Muddy Creek Barbara Younglove Jerry Younglove 
20 AFC Hawkeye's Coast Guard Jeffery J Talley Jeff Talley 
21 Crosswinds Sophie Susan Exo Susan Exo 
22 Big River Dakota IV Ed Gibson Ed Gibson 
23 Topbrass Band On The Run Judy Rasmuson Judy Rasmuson 
24 AFC Lars Harmony N' Blues Robert & Patricia Larsen Robert Larsen 
25 Maplecreeks Western Cutthroat MH John Stracka John Stracka 
26 Mioaks Redline Dan Linden Strandberg Jackie Mertens 
27 Good Idea's Golly Miss Molly Ken Neil Ken Neil 
28 Porjay's Vida Blue Streak Mark Isenberg Mark Isenberg 
29 Trifecta's Gambler Carol and Robert Lilenfeld Carol Lilenfeld 
30 Southland's Order In The Court Susan Bledsoe Susan Bledsoe 
31 Krakadawn's Shear Madness Dennis Voigt Dennis Voigt 
32 Ottercreek's Skywalker II Leta Rovelstad Robert Rovelstad 
33 Graces Divine Destiny Jerry Burmaster Jerry Burmaster 
34 Laird's Cynful Elegance Chris Parkinson Chris Parkinson 
35 Surprise's Thika, MH Cheryl Richardson Cheryl Richardson 
36 Double Creek King's Cousin Pat Boteze Carl Boteze 
37 Winifox Shelly McStarr Julie Andersen Julie Andersen 
38 K-Jo's Let Her Roll Nicole Larry Johnson Larry Johnson 
39 AFC Waterdogs Morningstar John Stracka John Stracka 
40 Ottercreek's Ford On The Floor Robert Rovelstad Robert Rovelstad 
41 FC-AFC-Great Bunns of Fire J.M. & L.K. DuBose L. K. Dubose 
42 Biggun's I Dream of Jeannie Ed Gibson Ed Gibson 
43 FC/AFC Emberain Beau Geste Judy Rasmuson Judy Rasmuson 
44 Landovers Ms.Mouse Irwin Purtell Win Purtell 
45 Riverwalks Joker's Wild Bruce Hall Bruce Hall 
46 Piney Acres Major Jailbreak Wesley Lee Wesley Lee 
47 Absaroka Plenty-coups Joe Skaggs Joe Skaggs 
48 REBELRIDGE BOLDERDASH M.H. MADELYN YELTON Madelyn B Yelton 
49 AFC Trumarc's Whistling Bird Yvonne & Charles Hays Yvonne Hays 
50 Frisbie's Rocket Roll Darrell Frisbie Darrell Frisbie 
51 The Tin Knocker's Special Leonard Rentel Lenny Rentel 
52 FC/AFC Buckshots Scar Face John Stouffer John W. Stouffer 
53 Mioak's T.G.I.F. Susan Exo Warren Exo 
54 AFC CJ's Mister T Fred Kampo Fred Kampo 
55 The High Roller Richard Dresser Richard Dresser 
56 Beat the Rush John Stracka John Stracka 
57 FC-AFC Gimme Five More J.M. & L.K. DuBose J. M. Dubose 
58 Buffalocreek's Babelicious Jeffrey Schuett Jeffrey Schuett 
59 Maxflys Lumpy Jerry & Barbara Younglove Jerry Younglove 
60 Ford Deuce Coupe Jeffery J Talley Jeff Talley 
61 Reaction's All Aboard Cary Hunkel Cary Hunkel 
62 Big River Pete Ed Gibson Ed Gibson 
63 FC/AFC Steeplehill Ranger Ronald Wallace Judy Rasmuson 
64 Ironweeds High Bird Shooter Paul Brown Paul Brown 
65 Smackwater's Star Catcher M.H. Valarie Marks Valarie Marks 
66 NFC- AFC Candlewoods Something Royal Ken Neil Ken Neil 
67 Hunters Road V.G. Atterbury Roger Perry 
68 Bear Vince of abby Don Preston Don Preston 
69 FC Tribute To Justice Susan Bledsoe Susan Bledsoe 
70 CNAFC CFC CAFC FC AFC Prairiemarsh Madness Dennis Voigt Dennis Voigt 
71 Goldbriar's Wailin Willie Richard & Connie Dresser Connie Dresser 
72 Catch Me if You Can II John Stracka John Stracka 
73 CFC CAFC Gahonks Aint He Handy Larry Anderson Larry Anderson 
74 CFC Buckshots Rock Your World Alma Lalley Alma Lalley 
75 FC Badger State Ram Kicker Judy & Jim Powers Judy Powers 
76 Vinwood's Merle Haggard Yvonne & Charles Hays Charles Hays 
77 Sans Peur Ms Ali Jean Louise *** Pat Boteze Carl Boteze 
78 Tiger Maple of Braevue Elizabeth Wilson Elizabeth A. Wilson 
79 Firebird Ivan Jerry Burns Jerry Burns


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Brenda said:


> Amateur callbacks to the land blind
> 
> 2,3,8,9,13,14,16,18,20,21,23,27,29,42,43,44,45,
> 47,49,53,54,55,57,61,71
> ...


#63  Golden Good Wishes...


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Brenda said:


> Qual callbacks to the last series
> 
> 3,6,10,13,15,20,27,29,34,35,38,39,40,41,42
> 
> ...


Open #'s..26, 51   and 102...


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

"Q" results?
Sue


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Callbacks to the 2nd series

1,2,3,5,6,7,8,9,10,12,13,14,16,17,18,19,20,21,22,23,24,25

Total 22

Open callacks to the waterblind

6,7,18,25,26,31,39,47,49,50,54,57,59,60,63,66,71,75,77,78,81,88,92,94,97,99,101,102

Total 28
________
Vaporizer Affiliate Program


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Amt Callbacks For Water Marks
3,9,14,20,27,45,54


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Callbacks Everyones Back To The 3rd Series.....22 Total
1,2,3,5,6,7,8,9,10,12,13,14,16,17,18,19,20,21,22,2 3,24,25

Qualiying Results

1st- #13 Chance/ Wayne Curtis
2nd -#10 Poivre/ Rick Roberts
3rd - #42 April/ Mike Lardy
4th - #6 Diva/Jerry Burmaster

RJ - #35 Drake/Wayne Curtis

Jams- 27,40,41

Open Did Not Finish The Waterblind....12 Left To Run In The Morning
________
Silversurfer reviews


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Open news?


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Amateur Placements

1st #45 Rascal - Bruce Hall
2nd #20 Cutter - Jeff Talley
3rd #27 Molly - Ken Neil
4th #3 Fizz - Judy Rasmuson


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Judy Chute said:


> Open #'s..26, 51   and 102...


Congratulations!!! 

#102 Open 3rd !! FC/AFC Emberain Beau Geste , "Beau" & Judy Rasmuson 

..and then...LOL #78 FC Hardscrabble Carbunnation & Judy ...1st !! ..and 4th in the AM !

Wow!!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Brenda said:


> Derby Callbacks Everyones Back To The 3rd Series.....22 Total
> 1,2,3,5,6,7,8,9,10,12,13,14,16,17,18,19,20,21,22,2 3,24,25
> 
> Qualiying Results
> ...


Congratulations ! Qualifying #27 Ali's Georgia Gentleman, "Atticus" & Pat Boteze 

Derby, #12 Topbrass Southern Star, Joe Kennedy Jeff Adams, Jam 
#22 Topbrass Chariot of Fire Jackie Mertens, Jam


----------



## Randy Spangler (Oct 7, 2007)

Congratulations Bruce on your AM win!


----------

